# Rubik's Cube Solving Clones - After Effects



## 300SpartanX (May 15, 2011)

I race myself in a cube solve. The cube is a dayan guhong, and the solves itself kinda sucked, because i mess up in front of a camera. The effect I used was pretty simple, I just got the two videos, layered them, then masked out myself in the second one.
here it is, please comment:


----------



## Jostle (May 15, 2011)

Videocopilot much?


----------



## uberCuber (May 15, 2011)

I think you won.


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 15, 2011)

You have a twin?!


----------



## Ltsurge (May 15, 2011)

lol awsome


----------



## Zane_C (May 15, 2011)

No sound, interesting though. The one that lost should've been disappointed to emphasise the effect.


----------



## superduperabner (May 15, 2011)

Lol nice!


----------



## 300SpartanX (May 15, 2011)

thx for the comments guys.


----------



## 300SpartanX (May 15, 2011)

but i didnt know who would win, because i had to do one solve, then go to the next spot and solve there


----------



## 300SpartanX (May 15, 2011)

Jostle said:


> Videocopilot much?


 
just the intro...


----------



## Erzz (May 15, 2011)

There is an edit button on your posts.
Either one started earlier or one dropped the cube after the first turn. Much closer than the other one though.
Also it'd be cool to have a timer on the video.


----------



## JyH (May 15, 2011)

triple post yayayaya


----------



## rubiksczar (May 15, 2011)

What the heck? you stole my idea ojfiuoerwghvw


----------



## 300SpartanX (May 15, 2011)

rubiksczar said:


> What the heck? you stole my idea ojfiuoerwghvw


 
no i didnt...


----------



## rubiksczar (May 15, 2011)

Oh, i think you did


----------



## 300SpartanX (May 15, 2011)

rubiksczar said:


> Oh, i think you did


 
74 views huh? no way i coulda found that, even if i searched "Rubik's cube clones"
lol stop acusing me of stuff that ur totally rong about


----------



## JLarsen (May 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=rubik's+cube+clones&aq=f

14th result. Judging by the amount of results, neither of you were the first to have the idea.


----------



## 300SpartanX (May 15, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=rubik's+cube+clones&aq=f
> 
> 14th result. Judging by the amount of results, neither of you were the first to have the idea.


 
thanks. arguement closed then :\


----------



## rubiksczar (May 15, 2011)

300SpartanX said:


> 74 views huh? no way i coulda found that, even if i searched "Rubik's cube clones"
> lol stop acusing me of stuff that ur totally rong about



look at the video gallery, I posted this the day before you did :/
but anyway, from your argument I guess it was just a coincidence.


----------

